# Mcgreggor and Aldo bad blood fake



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 9, 2016)

So aldo gave this interview and says him and mcgregor get along 
Aldo says he has 'friendly relationship' with McGregor

Another way of showing the ufc is turning into the wwe and yes before anyone says anything I know it's a business but it's also a sport with the tag line as real as it gets. Now all this is saying all that happened with the near fights at press conferences all the insulting interviews are all fake and it makes them both like stupid tbh. If you like someone you like them and just say it fine mcgregor will give his rubbish as always but aldos fake trying to jump him just looks even sillier now.


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2016)

Do you think aldo threw the fight?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 9, 2016)

Steve said:


> Do you think aldo threw the fight?


No you can tell he was genuinely knocked out plus if they were fixing the fight they'd fix it better like making it a longer more drawn out more of a war not just a quick 13 seconds. Aldo simply got caught it happens does that mean mcgreggors the better fighter? No course not he didnt dominate him and show he was better in every way. I won't say it was a lucky punch but we've seen it before Serra did it Gsp. Gsp destroyed him in the rematch, JDS knocked out Velasquez, Velasquez destroyed him twice can aldo beat mcgregor next time yes he can its very possible.


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2016)

So then its real. The rest is promotion. 

I think that the fundamental difference between the WWE and the UFC is that one is performance art while the other is a sport.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 9, 2016)

Steve said:


> So then its real. The rest is promotion.
> 
> I think that the fundamental difference between the WWE and the UFC is that one is performance art while the other is a sport.


When they build something as the biggest grudge match in the history of the sport and in reality the guys are going out for coffee together that's a lie just like all the wwe grudges where there's no grudge they're just actors to me it feels the same.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 9, 2016)

Steve said:


> Do you think aldo threw the fight?


Not saying aldo did but Im very sure there's fight fixing in the ufc. Wandrelie silva even said it was true but nothing came from it and it was brushed under the carpet.

I've met with people like dana white before guys who care about nothing but money and especially these days every fighter and their grandmas complaining about money. If dana comes over and says hey throw the fight you get an extra 10 grand backhander they'll take it. Fight fixing happens I only had 1 mma fight but I've had plenty of boxing and kickboxing and heard plenty of talk of throwing fights. In my only mma fight the promoter came up to me before the fight as my opponent was his son (only found that bit out later) but he said if I lose I an extra 100 bucks. I asked why he said "just so you can deal with any injuries you may get if you lose so if you do lose it's not a big deal" now he said but I'm not dumb he was telling me to throw it. Of course I didnt and I won the fight. 

Funnily enough he never asked me to fight for him again. But I retired soon after I saw the way things were going in combat sport and it was against my beliefs so I stopped and the ufc Is a lot more money than these little leagues so yes I 100 percent fight fixing happens in the ufc


----------



## Buka (Sep 9, 2016)

Nah. There's really no reason to "fix" fights in the UFC. On the contrary, there's far too many reason not to.

You don't cut the teats off a cash cow.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 9, 2016)

Buka said:


> Nah. There's really no reason to "fix" fights in the UFC. On the contrary, there's far too many reason not to.
> 
> You don't cut the teats off a cash cow.


There's 1 huge reason to fix it. Money e.g rousey and holm again not saying these were fixed but if rousey had destroyed holm in seconds no one would care about a rematch but now if rousey comes back a rematch will be huge, same thing with Diaz and mcgregor and of course dana white can make big bets on who wins if he already knows who'll win. There's also been some very questionable decisions in the sport. Biggest one i can think sonnen vs bisping. A fight I think and a lot of people think bisping won (sonnen included) but sonnen won and we get silva and sonnen 2 which makes a lot more money than bisping vs silva would


----------



## Buka (Sep 9, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> There's 1 huge reason to fix it. Money e.g rousey and holm again not saying these were fixed but if rousey had destroyed holm in seconds no one would care about a rematch but now if rousey comes back a rematch will be huge, same thing with Diaz and mcgregor and of course dana white can make big bets on who wins if he already knows who'll win. There's also been some very questionable decisions in the sport. Biggest one i can think sonnen vs bisping. A fight I think and a lot of people think bisping won (sonnen included) but sonnen won and we get silva and sonnen 2 which makes a lot more money than bisping vs silva would



As for the bad decisions, it really has nothing to do with business or the UFC. The decisioning process, unfortunately, is made by State appointed judges in each state. Usually by the States Athletic Commission. Where the UFC goes, they are forced to only use State judges from the state they are in. And they do not get to pick which ones are used. (My wife and I were both judges in Massachusetts for many years.)

Any fight decision, in any sport, is based on personal opinion (again, unfortunately) and far too often the judges in question have little training in the actual task they are getting paid for - judging fights. It's a woeful situation further complicated by the Athletic Commissions themselves. Far too many of the higher ups in Athletic Commissions across the country are politically appointed, they were given the positions as favors, favors that don't really cost anything, most only involve stipends.

Initially complicating things, back at the beginning popularity of MMA, was the question "Who are we going to use as fight judges?" Why, boxing judges of course, they have experience. That's where a lot of the judges initially came from. We used to put on training clinics for them in Massachusetts. You can only imagine how difficult it is to explain the intricacies of guard to a boxing judge, or how anyone could possibly be controlling things from a bottom position. I'm sure things are better now, with how popular the sport has become, but actual "judge training" is probably still way behind the curve.

As for the Rousey/Holm fight, Rousey fights were already generating tons of cash. The momentum of  Rousey's streak was unparalleled in MMA, at lest from a business standpoint, probably will be for decades to come. Think about it for a second, think back to where you saw her in media coverage, she was everywhere. Every TV show in the country wanted her to come on, to co-host, to throw somebody on the show over her hip, to beam with her big, goofy smile. She was money in the bank. Dana White and the Fertitta brothers must have been having financial orgasms flipping through the stations at home. Like her or not, Ronda was a big part of the reason why the UFC sold for 4 Billion dollars.

Her loss, getting her butt kicked as bad as she did, only hurt business. And hurt it fast. If Holly had stayed champ the rematch would have been huge, sure, but we all know how that worked out. Which is related to this discussion in another way. The women's 135 division is a perfect example. There's just so many ways to lose compared to any other fight sport. There's no need to "fix" anything, it's a revolving door as far as the Belt is concerned. I think it's why it's so damn exciting to watch.

Her losing actually hurt the UFC financially......but I'm quite sure they'll get over it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2016)

What buka said.  Ill only. Add that the UFC wins no matter which fighter loses.  They make money no matter what.  

The only situation that is bad for business is when a guy or gal is so much better than the rest.   Mighty mouse is like that.  They need to find someone who can at least make a go of it.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes they all go back and sit in a green room after their weigh ins without staring daggers at each other. 

No i don't think the fights are fixed. 

And Connor is a nice guy away from the cameras and public. There are much bigger duche bags.


----------



## Paul_D (Sep 9, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Aldo simply got caught it happens does that mean mcgreggors the better fighter? No course not he didnt dominate him and show he was better in every way. I won't say it was a lucky punch but we've seen it before Serra did it Gsp. Gsp destroyed him in the rematch, JDS knocked out Velasquez, Velasquez destroyed him twice can aldo beat mcgregor next time yes he can its very possible.



Having analysed Aldo’s previous fights McGregor identified his weakness.  He told everyone the mistake Aldo would make, and that he would bet him by exploiting this weakness.  Aldo then made the exact same mistake McGregor predicted and beat him the way he said he would.

For my money that makes him the better fighter.


----------



## Paul_D (Sep 9, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> dana white can make big bets on who wins if he already knows who'll win.


Dana has a net worth of $500m.  I doubt he needs to fix fights in order to make a few more $.


----------

